# Whats Ur Snake Called



## Princey85 (Apr 20, 2007)

What have you named your snake and/or other herps??


----------



## DA_GRIZ (Apr 20, 2007)

mersedes - sa desert stimmie


----------



## chrisso81 (Apr 20, 2007)

I had thought of Kaa from the jungle book but Bender seems to suit my male maculosus' personality a little better.


----------



## Johan (Apr 20, 2007)

MAXIMUS - Diamond Python...


----------



## Chris1 (Apr 20, 2007)

Loki - Bredli

Chubby and Bug - beardies


----------



## falnyet (Apr 20, 2007)

Phoenix - Ma Maccie


----------



## Reptilian (Apr 20, 2007)

Onyx (m) or Ruby (f) - SW Carpet (unknown sex atm)

dont have names for my new stimmies yet...


----------



## kelly (Apr 20, 2007)

chrisso81 said:


> I had thought of Kaa from the jungle book but Bender seems to suit my male maculosus' personality a little better.


 
My stimson's name is Kaa


----------



## Princey85 (Apr 20, 2007)

thinking of calling my Bredli Ezzy! i think thats pretty cool name!


----------



## DiamondAsh (Apr 20, 2007)

*We have two Diamonds, one is Ash and the other is Midnite and one MD called Venom as he's snappy and when we first got him my wife remarked that lucky he wasn't venomous as he latched onto her wrist, the name stuck  *


----------



## sweethips12 (Apr 20, 2007)

My 2 spotteds are Balthazar and Tsunade
3 Coastal are Chiyo, Priscilla and Mike.
i have 2 more spotteds coming on sunday so i have to start thinking of names for them


----------



## Lucas (Apr 20, 2007)

Kuniya- Diamond


----------



## *~PreciousDiamonds*~ (Apr 20, 2007)

I have 2 Diamonds, one is Precious and the other is Sméagol.


----------



## Hsut77 (Apr 20, 2007)

My Md is name Axeminister and my Spotted is Sebastian.


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Apr 20, 2007)

A lot of my guys dont have names but i named the two adders i got myself for last christmas.
We have a bluetongue called Tommo because he always hisses and puffs like a guy i know called...Tommo..a darwin called Darwin, a jungle that bites, he's Bity and Sweetheart the tiger snake..


----------



## Aussie Python Lover (Apr 20, 2007)

Well..........

Anubis - Childreni
Osiris - Childreni
Taz - Coastal
Bundii - Coastal X Diamond


----------



## minusone (Apr 20, 2007)

Scarlet - MD


----------



## Sloth (Apr 20, 2007)

Mines called Walker, If I get another it's gonna be texes ranger
because my pet's are winners


----------



## rodentrancher (Apr 20, 2007)

Murray Darlings - female "Emdee" and male "Boof".


----------



## koubee (Apr 20, 2007)

i have Queenie and Boof - Coastals, Koda - Water Python, MoJo - BHP, Loki & Lucius - Central Beardies and Charlie - GTF.


----------



## AntaresiaLady (Apr 20, 2007)

Hermione- Stimmy
Chilli- Stimmy
George- NGTF
Millie - NGTF
Big Mama Cass- NGTF (she's just like me...a big mama!)
Lil K- Western Bearded Dragon
Drake- Shingleback
Jake- Shingleback

thats it so far.


----------



## micko (Apr 20, 2007)

my jungles are called george and urshela from george of the jungle.


----------



## SamMamba (Apr 20, 2007)

zoush ,hypo bredli


----------



## Choco (Apr 20, 2007)

My Atherton Jungle is called Ramrod


----------



## Hoppa1874 (Apr 20, 2007)

ok i got a maccie called Nekoda, 2 coastals, Storm and Blondie and 2 jungles, Kahlua or Kah for short and Crystal Creme or CC


----------



## spencer (Apr 20, 2007)

you want me to type there names out?? its like writing an essay.


----------



## .....Newbie..... (Apr 21, 2007)

Only just named my girl this week..........Anaya, had no idea what to call her then out of the mouth of kids came Anaya. It seems to have stuck......Oh yeah she is a Bredli.


----------



## cris (Apr 21, 2007)

I call my big mac, Big Mac apart from that none of my snakes have names because i dont talk to them.


----------



## cris (Apr 21, 2007)

AL, what is a NGTF?


----------



## Bundy5 (Apr 21, 2007)

Bundy
Dharma (spelt different)
Manson
Brady
Got the theme yet. Monty & Beau our first but not last but so suit they're names. Brady even scares me.


----------



## richardsc (Apr 21, 2007)

my first darwin was called charles,next snake was a coastal and my mum and neices have been naming them on me,coastal was called camilla,then they got stuck on the royal theme,next darwin princess,then another darwin and a nippy one at that was called sir hiss,1 more darwin and a pair of murray darlings not named yet,neice and mum banned from naming them,oh and all my stumpys r called wee wees,as they always pee on them when they hold them,pmsl


----------



## B-Rock (Apr 21, 2007)

My lovely little jungle is call Saffron


----------



## Bundy5 (Apr 21, 2007)

Bundy
Dharma
Manson
Brady
First & last Monty & Beau.


----------



## Meechee (Apr 21, 2007)

2 coastal pythons, Blaize and Cleopatra


----------



## sxc_celly (Apr 21, 2007)

Hypo Coastal: Kohana - "Swift"
BHP: Dakota: "Sioux"


----------



## dickyknee (Apr 21, 2007)

5
6
9
Wally 
Polly 
B1
B2


----------



## jham66 (Apr 21, 2007)

Male Bredli called "Atticus Eeak"
Female Hypo Bredli called "Astrid Oops"


----------



## cyclamen (Apr 21, 2007)

ZARA- Carpet Python
AMICO- Carpet Python
KITANA- Carpet Python
KARN- Carpet Python
KEIRA- Carpet Python
MERLIN- Water Python
CHELSEA- Childreni Python
SPIKE- Bearded Dragon
ALADAR- Bearded Dragon
KRONE- Bearded Dragon
CORONA- Bearded Dragon
ERAGON- Water Dragon
DRACO- Water Dragon
RANDALL- Bluetongue
BLUEY- Bluetongue
GEMMA- Shingleback
SQUIRT- Murray River Turtle
CORAL- Saw-Shelled Trutle
CRUSH- Saw-Shelled Turtle


----------



## IsK67 (Apr 21, 2007)

cris said:


> AL, what is a NGTF?



Hmm. Tis a strange one

http://www.acronymfinder.com/af-query.asp?Acronym=NGTF&Find=find&string=exact

or even

http://acronyms.thefreedictionary.com/NGTF


IsK


----------



## IsK67 (Apr 21, 2007)

Here's a few names we have used

Kilim
Sitara
Slither
Squeeze
Mr Muggles
Miss Jane

IsK


----------



## Snow1369 (Apr 21, 2007)

Waters, Raine (F), Beau (M).


----------



## eladidare (Apr 21, 2007)

coastal=henry
childrens=kanoa (polynesian for the free one)
bredli=aroha (polynesian for love)


----------



## turtle (Apr 21, 2007)

I think out of the hundreds of snakes i have owned, i've never named one:lol:


----------



## olivehydra (Apr 21, 2007)

wonder how many people have just posted their "secret" APS password???


----------



## Bryony (Apr 21, 2007)

When someone kindly donates a BHP i will name it Sylar


----------



## richboy89 (Apr 21, 2007)

caostal python-CHOPPA


----------



## sweethips12 (Apr 21, 2007)

how can you not name ur snakes? its like not naming a dog!


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Apr 21, 2007)

IsK67 said:


> Hmm. Tis a strange one
> 
> http://www.acronymfinder.com/af-query.asp?Acronym=NGTF&Find=find&string=exact
> 
> ...


haha.
the ngtf swill never live that down now,
I know mine are just sensitive, thats all


----------



## scam7278 (Apr 21, 2007)

female mac - pink
male mac - floyd
male port mac - barret
male coastal - rapsity


----------



## hodges (Apr 21, 2007)

ABU: male coastal carpet python
JASMINE: female coastal carpet python
PHILLIP: blue tongue lizard 
cheers
brad


----------



## spydon (Apr 21, 2007)

Wednesday - Coastal 
and partner's is Wrath - Jungle


----------



## liasis (Apr 21, 2007)

it would take to long to type it so i will tell you one my spencers monitor is called spence


----------



## pixie (Apr 21, 2007)

coastal called fluffy or fluffster or fluffy-apples (only called fluffy-apples when the fiance wont hold him cause he's scared of him) eg "Aww, are we scared of widdle fluffy-apples"


----------



## Kate_12 (May 1, 2007)

My coastal is Lestat (I'm a big fan of Anne Rice's vamp series).


----------



## -=Surflifesaver=- (May 1, 2007)

Diamond = Skipper
Diamond = Professor
Olive = Diesel


----------



## ozpythons (May 1, 2007)

*Names*

We named our Diamond " Lucy " after the song......That's "Lucy in the sky with Diamonds" to all you younger people!!!!!


----------



## Jill (May 1, 2007)

Female maccie = Tallulah
Female MD = Edana (Gaelic for passionate or fiery)
2 new pygmy dragons called D1 & D2 until I can sex them


----------



## dragon_tail (May 1, 2007)

tenant creek stimmie - Elvis

diamond intergrade- unamed

angle heads (spinipes)- Lester and Delyla

eastern water dragon hatchy- Bonnie

green tree frog- Baron


----------



## Trev72 (May 1, 2007)

Atherton Jungle - Ellie
Palmerston Jungle - Nigel because he is a bit snappy so no one wants to be his friend


----------



## devians (May 1, 2007)

Virgil and Penelope. maccies. as in thunderbirds


----------



## Clairebear (May 1, 2007)

Water - Xander
Spotted - Quincy
Storr's monitors - Milo
Varekai (after the Cirque de Soleil show)


----------



## TANN-MANN (May 1, 2007)

QLD BHP - Takshaka (means king of the nagahs (serpent gods)) Tuk for short


----------



## monix (May 1, 2007)

Coastals..

the boy - *BoaBinga* _(binga for short)_
(my mate from UK has a DJ name 'baobinga' and when he last visited one of his gigs they misspelt his name on a flyer and i said i would call my first born after him.. well.. yeah.. close enuf!)

the girl - *Xena*
i let my partner name her.. and its pretty self explanitory!! hahah


my previous Darwin was called *Atum*
When I adopted it, they told me it was a boy. And Atum was the creator god in one of the 3 versions of creation in Ancient Egyptian mythology. He emerged from the primevil waters of kaos and then created everything, and it was said when the world fell back into kaos he would return to earth in the form of a serpent. But years later when i left with my mates who happened to be vets, they discovered it was a girl. So god really was a girl after all


----------



## tooben (May 1, 2007)

well mines stimmo a stimson,s python stupid i know. but now its stuck.


----------



## Chiefmillar (May 1, 2007)

I called my Olive Kruger. Like Kruger National Park in South Africa.


----------



## Dingo (May 1, 2007)

WOW some great names.
Female EWD - Virgill, ( Didn't know sex at that time.)


----------



## Lucas (May 1, 2007)

harold


----------



## tuke (May 1, 2007)

suzie the spotted macci & studley & splash the pygmy dragons...why wouldnt they have names???


----------



## Hoppa1874 (May 1, 2007)

2 coastal carpets females.. Storm and Blondie
2 jungles male and female..Crystal Creme and Kahlua
1 spotted male.. Nekoda


----------



## BCJTC (May 1, 2007)

1 Mac called Fluffy...


----------



## festar (May 1, 2007)

Berber, hes a diamond


----------



## Julie-anne (May 1, 2007)

Mineko (female coastal) 
Toguro (male coastal)


----------



## sxc_celly (May 1, 2007)

BHP MALE - Nripendra (King of Kings)
BHP FEMALE - Passiac (Peaceful Valley)
FEMALE COASTAL - Kohana (Swift)
KNOBTAIL FEMALE - Caillou (Radiant)
KNOBTAIL MALE - Cascade (Flowing)
THICKTAIL JUVS - Naimah (Tranquil), Salome (Peace), Salena (Moon), Nadeah (Hope)
MURRAY TURTLE 1 - Crush (Sun)
MURRAY TURTLE 2 - Echo (Sound)
LONGNECK TURTLE 1 - Unami (Blossom)
LONGNECK TURTLE 2 -Yaqui (Luck)
NORTHERN YELLOW FACED TURTLE - Tutelo (Happiness)


----------



## learning snake man (May 1, 2007)

*hi i let my son name my first 2 childrens bob and bindi and the 3 rd one took a swip at me and i said fiesty so jake said she can be called fiesty now she,s as carm as ,num 4i don,t have one for her yetand to day i got my bredli import from the nt a male touch down at brisbane5.45back on the coast 7.15 and i don,t have a name for it but i might call it gilly after gilly,s 149 in the world cup final as much as said about that game, you can,t take that great score of him i was lucky to see him do it to sri lanka in brisbane 16 mths ago in that third final and that was a better game too cheers *


----------



## dragon170 (May 2, 2007)

How could you never name a snake after hundreds surely you would name one.
Oh well heres my list
Diamond- Nyoka (swedish for snake)
Childrens- Isabelle
Spotted-Oscar (the grouch)
Beardies -Adam and Eve
2 more diamonds on the way one to be called cuddles and have no name for the other as yet.


----------



## tatts (May 2, 2007)

My snakes are called
Gomez, Morticia, Fester and Lurch ( olives )
Pugsly ( bredli)
Ren and stimpy ( childreni )
Dime ( after Pantera singer ) coastal
Sid Vicious and Jezzabelle ( darwins ) sid was the first snake we got and snap happy now is just a big baby
And my beardies are Drako, Jackie, Yager, Bundy, Munch, Kahula and Falkor


----------



## feuerwarter (May 4, 2007)

My BP is Billy. xDD


----------



## JayM (May 4, 2007)

Wilfred-Carpet Python


----------



## tatts (May 4, 2007)

4 new additions to the family
Cleopatra and Rebeus ( water pythons )
Coco ( Darwin )
Chanel ( no 5 ) ( coastal )


----------



## xwgtho99 (May 4, 2007)

Matilda & Sneaky - Diamonds
Bonnie & Clyde - Dawins
Arnie - Jungle


----------



## froglet (May 4, 2007)

*reptile names*

snakes are called:
helix and zombie (coastals)
bull and kupa (mds)
grisson (cape york carpet)
Riva (water python)
inca and phoenix (bredli)

also got green tree frogs
goober, the twins, dead leg, boo, newbie


----------



## Hsut77 (May 4, 2007)

I have Axeminister the MD and Sebastian the Spotted.


----------



## grimbeny (May 4, 2007)

tatts wheres wednsday?


----------



## aussie manda (May 4, 2007)

boots- male coastal carpet
aroura- female atherton

pair on the way....this weekend soo excited YAY


----------



## freddy (May 4, 2007)

my evil bredli's named DJ...Damian Junior :lol: and the macs are well you dont wanna know that ...................is adults only content


----------



## Christian75 (May 4, 2007)

We have Daisy the Diamond Python. Wife and 2 year old daughter named her...


----------



## Brock Lobster (May 4, 2007)

Spencer - Marbled Gecko
Pancakes (f), Syrup (m) - Finders ranges scorps
Sergio (m), Wilma (f) - Pogona Vitticeps


----------



## jESSEMI (May 4, 2007)

I have a two Bredi. Jonathon - after Jonathon Livingston Seagull, and Bernice - after a lady at work who broke into an instant sweat when I told her I had snakes. And what do you know? This morning she came around for coffee and patted Bernice's tail because it was named after her!!


----------



## jESSEMI (May 4, 2007)

Hsut77 said:


> I have Axeminister the MD and Sebastian the Spotted.


Did you have the book "Axeminster the carpet snake"?


----------



## serenaphoenix (May 9, 2007)

Two Murrays - Diego and Sarabi


----------



## hornet (May 9, 2007)

i have tarja, charlie and agro those are the only herps with names


----------



## Aussie Python Lover (May 9, 2007)

Taz - Male Coastal
Anubis - Childreni (sex unknown)
Osiris - Childreni ( sex unknown)
Bundii - Male Diamond X Coastal 
Minoan - Female Coastal


----------



## jords (May 9, 2007)

olive python named worm


----------



## Ramsayi (May 9, 2007)

Chris1 said:


> Loki - Bredli



I think Loki must be the most well known bredli on APS since he is referred to in just about every post 
(1200 odd) of yours.


----------



## jamesr (May 9, 2007)

umm well theres a lot there but heres mine....
dp-monty
bluey-kabluey
jacky-chirpyboy
beardies-mr.pointy and smerge


----------



## Vipercat (May 9, 2007)

South Western Carpet Python called Yoda
Oh look there it is in my sig


----------



## oxyranus (May 9, 2007)

Havent named my snake as i havent got it sexed.Think its 2 young


----------



## MickeyB (May 10, 2007)

Blonde Mac- Norman
BHP - Eddie

Don't have any reason in particular, other than the names just seemed to suit.


----------



## Tsidasa (May 10, 2007)

Sloth said:


> Mines called Walker, If I get another it's gonna be texes ranger
> because my pet's are winners


rofl :lol:

My Stimmy : Marjory Stewart Baxter (she tastes like sunshine dust)
My Carpet : Sludge


----------



## x_aussie_bloke_x (May 10, 2007)

lol 
i called my 2 macs
gertrude-female
aussie- male 


still think names for my 2 bredlis 
and diamond ..


----------



## MoreliaMatt (May 10, 2007)

Ella - MD
Humphrey - Bredli
Isabelle - Stimsoni
Karl - Stimsoni


----------



## Zoltag (May 10, 2007)

melgalea said:


> ZARA- Carpet Python



Heh, thats my computers name...

Wow, its amazing there is such a large variety of names (and very few recurring ones at that!)...

Mine are -

Evil Bert - Male Carpet
Ernie - Female Carpet

Got them together and Bert earned his name in the time it took to move him into his new home!...It followed that Ernie just had to be called Ernie (sex was unknown at the time)...


----------



## MoreliaMatt (May 10, 2007)

Zoltag said:


> Wow, its amazing there is such a large variety of names (and very few recurring ones at that!)...



except MONTY, there are so many monty pythons!


----------



## Southside Morelia (May 10, 2007)

Only 2 with names are my display jungle carpets, Male is Homer because he's a clutz, whenever he strikes he falls off his branch, Female is princess, beautiful personality my 2 year old daughter loves her, watches TV with her...


----------



## Mr_48Volts (May 10, 2007)

Morpheous - Diamond


----------



## cobb (May 10, 2007)

sparkles - coastal carpet


----------



## Frozenmouse (May 10, 2007)

1 female darwin- Charlie 1 male darwin called howard and 1 female olive called Olivia.


----------



## Wild~Touch (May 10, 2007)

TIAY (Ancient Egyptian - Mother of Creation) adult female bredli
AHKAN (Ancient Egyptian - Lord Serpent) adult male bredli
and some of their children .. 
Brilliant Ochre Isas Tiahka Trinity Nahka 
Izahk and Azar
Eastern Water Dragons Adult male Sirius Adult female Rosie
Geckoes and angle headeds are all called Gorgeous 
Blue tongue female Murry male Paul
Bright Orange Vittie adult female is Brat


----------



## Renagade (May 13, 2007)

*names*

i have a port mac called reznor and two pygmy bearded dragons called ike and tina... and a yabby calles bruno


----------



## angua21 (May 13, 2007)

I have a Coastal called Binky (you pratchett fans will know where i got it from..)
and my brand spankin' new Maccie i just got home with this afternoon (thanks heaps markp, was great to meet you!) is named Cocoa Fang (invader zim fans will get that one)


----------



## Vixen (May 24, 2007)

Don't actually have my snake yet. But when I do (depends if I get a coastal or a stimmy/mac) , the male coastal will be named Bobby Boucher  You know like off the waterboy with adam sandler lol. Or for a little girl stimmy or spotted, then Onyx.


----------



## shnimpon (May 24, 2007)

if i eva got a snake id call him Richard...


----------



## Yann (May 24, 2007)

My female Murray Darling is called Princesse (French spelling and pronunciation, my (Irish) wife insists on this!!) because she is pretty as a princess...


----------



## Yann (May 24, 2007)

Ramsayi said:


> I think Loki must be the most well known bredli on APS since he is referred to in just about every post
> (1200 odd) of yours.



And Loki loves him...!!! :lol:


----------



## shnimpon (May 24, 2007)

Monty? lol...


----------



## junglemad (May 24, 2007)

my latest snake is bredli female number 19...Brendan thought it up


----------



## Vincey (May 24, 2007)

I'm getting my stimmy in a week or so. I'll be naming it:
Female - Isis
Male - Russel


----------



## Bryony (May 24, 2007)

Just for you moosey 

monty and medusa :lol:


or...... a combo!

monusa!
medonty!


----------



## Lozza (May 24, 2007)

Shibu & Sir Snakington (waters), Scarlett & Russell (bredli), Nagini & Riddle (BHP), Cleo (MD im getting from Rosemary), Joanna Charli & Rusty (ackies), Digger Nettle Rex & Bilbo (knobtails) other gex dont have names. If I get my hands on a GTS it will be Midori


----------



## moosenoose (May 24, 2007)

jords said:


> olive python named worm



I like it! 

I've got two Green tree frogs - Kurt Douglas and Michael Douglas (because of the similar mouth they have to the actors)
"Tornado" my male Darwin
"Crikey" my male Water Python
"Tulip" my female Water python & 
I don't have a suitable name for my BTS - i think "Cutie" will do 




Bryony said:


> Just for you moosey
> 
> monty



Arrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!! *NOOOOOOOO!!!! * :cry::cry:8)


----------



## noidea (May 24, 2007)

The names of our girls are in my sig, I'm glad I named my girl even though it starts with an S if my son had of it would have rhymed with stella and our dog bella, I feel sorry for the gecko names he chooses.


----------



## Frozenmouse (May 25, 2007)

This is "Howard" one of my dark NTs.


----------



## Recharge (May 25, 2007)

coastal carpets Moo (missy moo F) and Red (M) 
(red because of two things, when he eats most of his belly goes BRIGHT pink and because that was his temper when I first got him hehe psycho!)


----------



## Mrs Mac (May 25, 2007)

Mlak Mlak (bhp)
Phoenix (hypo bredli)
Villan (hypo coastal)


----------



## Bryce (May 25, 2007)

i have just bought a female childrens, the name is (SHANIQUA) lol funny to me sorry....


----------

